# Android Artwork~ Steampunk android blueprint



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I've had a few requests for my avatar as a wallpaper, so here it is.

Original resolution and scaling:
http://db.tt/qZLEbLz

1280X1024 with black borders:
http://db.tt/wPKx5Iz

preview:
View attachment 697

(click for larger)

Also: if anyone wants some text on the side or anything let me know!


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome, I love it!:smile3:


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"Roq said:


> Awesome, I love it!:smile3:


Thanks! Happy to hear it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya that is badass. did u make this yourself?


----------

